# BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Introducing Black Forest Industries' latest release for the VW community, the new PEM or Performance Enhancement Module. Developed with C2 Motorsports exclusively to Black Forest Industries specifications,the PEM is programmed, stocked and shipped in-house from BFI. The PEM is a collaborative success between two of the leading aftermarket names in the industry.








The PEM is designed specifically to not only increase power and throttle response, but to also smooth out the power as it is delivered throughout the RPM range. Additionally , the PEM does not require a secondary oxygen sensor reading for mapping, nor is it affected by secondary air injection. 
Carefully mapped adjustments to the fueling and timing allow the most to be extracted from VW's bulletproof powerplant. All tuning was dyno-tested to ensure real world increases in performance and power. This file is tuned on 93 octane, however the ECU will pull enough timing if you had to run 91 or even 89. 
Available for both ABA and VR6 OBD2 motors in Stg1. Camshaft specific Stg2 files are also available for both motors as well.
*ABA Stage1* -  Click Here
*ABA Stage2* - Click Here
*VR6 Stage1* - Click Here
*VR6 Stage2* - Click Here
*_In stock and ready to ship_
ABA Stage1 vs Stock








ABA Stage2 vs Stock


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the PEM does not require a secondary oxygen sensor reading for mapping

What OBD2 engine with a single bank of cylinders requires the post cat O2 for fuel mapping? Just asking since it's not been any code I've seen. The pre-cat unit is your secondary load management to air metering. Basically this chip allows you to use a test pipe without an extender of the O2 and not set a code right? It has nothing to do with closed loop fuel mapping.


_Modified by godoveryou at 12:59 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA (godoveryou)*

Yes that is just the _cosher_ way of saying what you just said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA ([email protected])*

no big cam obd1 love?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'll just copy this over from a post on the MKIII thread...
Stage-1 file was tuned on 93oct for a 4whp/5wtq gain. (8whp gain @ 6000rpms over stock) 
The stage -2 was tuned with a Eurospec Sport 268* cam.
268 camshaft measured @ .004”
Advertised Duration: 268*
Duration @ .004 268*/268*
Valve Lift: .440” / .440”
Lift @ TDC: Unknown
Centerlines: Unknown
Lobe Center: 113*
Valve Timing: 24/62 - 70/18
Valve Overlap: 42*
Chip & cam: 14whp/9wtq gain over stock.
*My personal opinion* 
Similar gains could be had with a Schrick or Neuspeed 268* (they both have a 113* LSA), or even the TT266*/AT270*. Both SAI and rear O2 coded out and readiness set to an automatic pass. The coding for the idle speed is left 'open' so you can change it with a registered version of VAGCOM. 
Also, I REALLY want one of these chips to try out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_no big cam obd1 love?

Sorry no not at _ this time_


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_ The coding for the idle speed is left 'open' so you can change it with a registered version of VAGCOM. 

I'll likely never buy VagCom, but that is nice....


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (godoveryou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *godoveryou* »_
I'll likely never buy VagCom, but that is nice....

Buy a $20 ebay cable, Drop me an IM.
I can show you some 'hints'


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (independent77)*

I'd never do that.................








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(PM sent, shhhhhh)


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys. Now I can pass inspection.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Last week we had the chance to do back to back runs on the same car on the dyno to get a comparison with our Stg1 PEM vs Nuespeed which was in the car:


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lets see some autotech or tt vs your chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*

As soon as we find a local or semi local car with either we will take it to the dyno to compare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

free bump for you Adam.
I am bound and determined to get one of these. Saving what little I can horde without my wife finding out.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Any thoughts on getting this into the MK4 2.0 AEG w/ Motronic 5.9.2?
We could always use another option in our slim list of NA software.
I've chatted with a few people and supposedly the only map that is different is the ignition timing due to more control with the distributor-less ignition.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

We should have an option for the MK4 8v's very soon


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We should have an option for the MK4 8v's very soon









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have spoke with Jeff on this, now if I can just find a spare ECU


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_free bump for you Adam.
I am bound and determined to get one of these. Saving what little I can horde without my wife finding out. 

Satisfied customer here. This chip tune is amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

any obd1 love yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (independent77)*

No, not yet


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

the highest cam option i see for stage II is 272. any love for bigger cams say 288?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CROWN)*

The 272 will work for bigger cams


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

oh snap, someone possibly giving tt a run for their money?








another waiting for some OBD1 love here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pmacutay)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pmacutay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pmacutay* »_
another waiting for some OBD1 love here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


still waiting.....


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA ([email protected])*

is this chip better than the top ones out there for 2.0 with 270 cam???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA (lagolfadel97)*

Well we would obviously think so,


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: BFI PEM Software Upgrades for MK3 OBD2 ABA (lagolfadel97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagolfadel97* »_is this chip better than the top ones out there for 2.0 with 270 cam???

Ask guys that have run a 270 cam and the PEM.
Travis comes to mind. (tdogg)
-Jeff


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It doesnt matter which cam you run....the PEM is the best tune you can get right now. I've said this before in other threads....this tune smokes the custom Techtonics chip I had made for me. There is not one dead spot at any rpm. I wish I had this last year when i dyno'd with a 288* cam. Would have made more power.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

OBDI please


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I thought OBD1 was easier to program than OBD2 anyway? I sold my TT chip just a few months ago and am looking for a filler that's cam specific... hmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Just OBD2 at this time, sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

I would be super stoked for a MKIV option. Any progress?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickposite* »_I would be super stoked for a MKIV option. Any progress?


IM or email them, I asked Jeff about AEGs and he will do it, don't know if any have been done yet but I was going to try it for a bit before I go FI.
Unitronic and GIAC have DBW 2.0 NA software as well.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (nickposite)*

DBW 8v = 100% done.
Goto ANY C2 Dealer and they'll flash it.
Check to see that I have the correct base file for your car.
AEG: Flashable at C2 Dealer. Need a Tester.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I'd gladly volunteer my car to be an AEG guinea pig. Got any dealers in Central/Western NY (specifically the Rochester/Syracuse area?)








Edit: I assume the SAI is coded out for MkIVs also . . .


_Modified by doodpod at 10:14 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (doodpod)*

hoping for some OBD1 love!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (frickingphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frickingphil* »_hoping for some OBD1 love!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I'm hoping for the same kinda love


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (edisonr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is that a yes?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No it is not, we answered that earlier in the post:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just OBD2 at this time, sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I plan on buying this software, i feel that its the best software on the market right now for the ABA. Question I have is are you developing a program for a 276 cam?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yea, its called the Stage 2 chip.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_DBW 8v = 100% done.
Goto ANY C2 Dealer and they'll flash it.
Check to see that I have the correct base file for your car.
AEG: Flashable at C2 Dealer. Need a Tester.
-Jeffrey Atwood


I'd be happy to take a drive to CT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Yea, its called the Stage 2 chip.

Stage 2 is only up to 272. If they don't plan on releasing a chip for 276 I'm just gonna go with the 272. I am going to buy stage 2


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bullsh*t. im running a 276 with the stage 1 right now and it rips. _trust me_, stage 2 is juuuuust fine.


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_bullsh*t. im running a 276 with the stage 1 right now and it rips. _trust me_, stage 2 is juuuuust fine. 

with what cam specification?
I'm going stage 2 for sure


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeATExclusiveAuto)*

im running a 276 cam and i just ordered the stage 2 and just chose the 272 option. im sure it'll be just fineeeeee


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CROWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CROWN* »_im running a 276 cam and i just ordered the stage 2 and just chose the 272 option. im sure it'll be just fineeeeee

I'll do that then


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The stage 2 chip has the raised idle speed and a couple of tweaks to make the chip a bit more receptive to an aftermarket cam. But like I said, Im running the stage 1 with my 276...my idle is @ 850rpms and the car runs fine. No cam-related CEL and plenty of power.


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Neeeeeeed one for the MK4!


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_Neeeeeeed one for the MK4!

X2


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_Neeeeeeed one for the MK4!



_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
X2










Then get one!


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_

Then get one!









AEG software not available yet, I thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (doodpod)*

There is early drive by cable MK4 2.0 8v software available, just not the later and more common drive by wire software.
C2 still needs a car to be able to develope it on at this point


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Up for an excellent product! (Just wish I could scrape together some cash to buy one) I'm seriously considering going without food for a week just to buy this...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Ya'll need a MK4 AEG file for automatics.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubxcrew)*

We will be flashing C2 software at Waterfest on site as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

any plans for big cam obd1 software?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (independent77)*

No, not anytime soon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Still living on Ramen noodles... I'll have enough cash for one soon enough!
Question though: I'm running a 268* cam at the moment, but I plan on upgrading to a 276. Will there be any issues with running the 272* software in the interim?
Are these dependent on specific ECU numbers, or do they work with all the OBD2 ecus?
And lastly, what influence does the VSS have on the ECU? I've noticed a difference since I started feeding in a VSS signal- the motor is less rev-happy and there's a lot more popping out the exhaust. Does the PEM do anything different with the VSS signal, or does it ignore it altogether? (Which might be helpful for swap guys)
Just stirring the pot a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (benzboyracer)*

The Stg2 cam PEM will be fine with any of the cams you listed. No, we do not need the ECU box code for any of our MK3 PEM's.
As for VSS both our PEM's, and any C2 based codes, requires the VSS to function properly.


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Excellent, thanks Adam!
Can't wait for this. And a set of delrin motor mounts too. Great products guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (benzboyracer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98jettadub (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so i am gonna pick up a 270 cam and this chip, my question is, i can run a test pipe with only the first o2 sensor right? and another thing, i had a 268 cam in my motor, but i had a throttle adaption code that kept popping up, the idle would flucuate from 1000 rpms to 2000 rpms. i called techtonics and they said that it was caused from a too big of a cam. will this chip help me avoid this throttle problem. right now i have a techtonics chip, but i think i can get a little bit more out of it. if you could get back to me on these questions that would be great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by 98jettadub at 11:17 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (98jettadub)*

Yes our PEM doesnt require the rear 02, so a testpipe will work fine with it. The Stage2 PEM's specifically leave open the idle adaption block in the ECU so you can adjust idle, with VAGCOM.


----------



## 98jettadub (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ok cool thanks i will be ordering one soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i ordered software early last week and was told it did a specific option, i pluged it in, and that function is still faulty. Who can i talk to at bfi about it? i am assuming it wasnt programmed correct to the email i sent for what i needed. but i could be wrong and was told by another advertiser that this would do what i needed.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

what specific option is this?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

evap code i have travis, i was told if i get the race program it should take care of the cel, it didnt, i drove the car a half mile or so the chip does make it seem more responsive though


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Woohoo! Got mine ordered, along with some Delrin motor mounts.
Can't wait.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_evap code i have travis, i was told if i get the race program it should take care of the cel, it didnt, i drove the car a half mile or so the chip does make it seem more responsive though 


Thats weird. My EVAP isnt even hooked up and never got a code for it when I had the chip in. Once I removed it, got two EVAP codes right away. 

_Quote, originally posted by *benzboyracer* »_along with some Delrin motor mounts.


This going in a daily driven MKII???? HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_ 
This going in a daily driven MKII???? HAHAHAHAHA!



Heh, Yep, I'm hardcore like that...
Besides, it's only a daily driver till I find a nice '90s Audi 90, 100, or Quattro Coupe.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (benzboyracer)*

Our PEM does not have anything in it to do with the evap system or writiing out codes for any of its functions. We have never stated that it did, so if some other company/person told you that they gave you the wrong information


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzboyracer* »_
Heh, Yep, I'm hardcore like that...
Besides, it's only a daily driver till I find a nice '90s Audi 90, 100, or Quattro Coupe. 


Delrin in a heavy MKIII VR6 during the hot summer months is barely even remotely considered bearable. In a MKII with a 2.0? Lol. I dont care hardcore you think you are....I give you 20 seconds after you start the car before its back on ramps to take 'em out.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Adam IM sent to you


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Delrin in a heavy MKIII VR6 during the hot summer months is barely even remotely considered bearable. In a MKII with a 2.0? Lol. I dont care hardcore you think you are....I give you 20 seconds after you start the car before its back on ramps to take 'em out. 


You know, I think I'll take your advice on this one. I did like the delrin in the mk1 though. I'll take the $75 difference and go see Jose at porttuning.com for some head work to go with my *BFI PEM*!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I only say this because I got my hands on some $.99 hockey pucks one day. Replaced all of the mounts with them, got it all bolted up, started the car and spent the rest of my afternoon putting the OEM rear/upper back in. Its the rear/upper that turns your car into a paint shaker. Currently, I am using poly front, rear lower, BFI's .5 for the rear upper, and a solid G60 trans mount. Summer time is fine, come winter (which being in florida, you dont have to worry about) it vibrates until the header heats it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I only say this because I got my hands on some $.99 hockey pucks one day. Replaced all of the mounts with them, got it all bolted up, started the car and spent the rest of my afternoon putting the OEM rear/upper back in. Its the rear/upper that turns your car into a paint shaker. Currently, I am using poly front, rear lower, BFI's .5 for the rear upper, and a solid G60 trans mount. Summer time is fine, come winter (which being in florida, you dont have to worry about) it vibrates until the header heats it up. 

I did the same thing with my Stg 1 rear.
Installed, started, took them out.
I'm running the Stg1 Front, .5 Rear, Stg 1 Tranny mount. Probably going to order the Stg 2 Front and Tranny mount when I put in my new motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWn00b)*

Most of us here at the shop also run hybrid set ups with the motor mounts, to best tailor each set up


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

stock 2.0l all bolt on, intake, exhaust tt 260* and now the BFI PEM...power starts around 2k rmp! niice


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (unc1185)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *unc1185* »_stock 2.0l all bolt on, intake, exhaust tt 260* and now the BFI PEM...power starts around 2k rmp! niice


Glad you got the PEM like I suggested.
Adam, any sales on software soon? Like around Christmas maybe? I need to buy another one of these over the winter.


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

Glad you suggested!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

We always have a Black Friday sale, but no specifics at this time


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Stupid question...
If I bought a PEM for a 276* cam, could I run it with the stock cam until I got the cam in or would this run like crap?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It will run fine. The stage-II chip is technically tuned for an aftermarket cam...whether its a 260 or a 276...but you can run the stocker with no issues until you get the 276*. If you want, hook up a VAGCOM and crank the idle speed down all the way until you get the cam.


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Might just do that. I'm sick of this thing pulling timing at 2k RPM's. I can't figure out whats causing it so i think I may try this(and I need it anyway)!


----------



## 465995a (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our PEM does not have anything in it to do with the evap system or writiing out codes for any of its functions. We have never stated that it did, so if some other company/person told you that they gave you the wrong information

so assuming that my engine (2L 8v) is running right now without codes, I should be able to install the chip, remove the rear o2 sensor, and still have no codes (CEL), correct?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No. 
If you remove the rear sensor from the exhaust stream OR unplug it from the harness, you WILL throw a CEL. On both my Stage 1 and 2 PEMs, if I removed the rear sensor from the exhaust, it threw an efficiency code for the front sensor. The front sensor is new, so the that's not the problem. If i put the rear sensor back in the exhaust stream, the code could be cleared and not come back. 
My guess is the PEM keeps you from throwing a CEL if you ran a test pipe or hiflo cat and didnt space the sensor off the pipe/cat.


----------



## 465995a (Aug 24, 2009)

^ yeah, i know you have told me this before tdogg, i just wanted to verify it with BFI too.
It sounds like the software combines the o2 sensors into a single reading or something.


----------

